
Benchmarking All 34 Keras-TensorFlow and PyTorch Pre-Trained Models - cgn
http://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/towards-reproducibility-benchmarking-keras-pytorch
======
cgn
Hi Hackers, Announcing reproducible benchmarks for all Keras-@TensorFlow and
@PyTorch pre-trained models. PyTorch rules ResNet. Keras rules InceptionNet.
GitHub: [https://github.com/cgnorthcutt/benchmarking-keras-
pytorch](https://github.com/cgnorthcutt/benchmarking-keras-pytorch)

